
Securing cloud buckets on application level - woodscrm
https://safecontrols.blog/2019/07/12/securing-media-stored-in-cloud-storage-buckets-against-unauthorised-access/
======
woodscrm
Public cloud storage buckets are still exposing sensitive data. This is one
way bucket objects can be secured with granular access controls.

